# Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia spathe



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia flowered for me last week approximately four months after planting. This C pontederiifolia has reddish purple tinge over the upper side of the leaves and slightly reddish underside.
Here are some of the pictures of the flower.






Thanks
Bhushan


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

cool.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks !


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow. How tall is it? I have had mine grow to about 4 inches. But i have never had mine bloom.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Its about 8" tall.

Thanks
Bhushan


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow! Nice and big. So I assume you keeo it in an enclosure?


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes. Its in a 20 L with a glass lid on top. It was about 4" and grown submerged when I first got it.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks, it just a beauty!!


----------

